# Creation d'un DVD virtuel (pas une image.. un DVD)



## yverof (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de switcher sur Mac après 20 ans de PC et je commence à petit à petit à trouver mes marques. Il y a un certain nombre de programmes que j'affectionne sur PC (par exemple Total Commander, l'indispensable) dont je n'ai pas trouvé l'équivalent sur Mac, mais par chance ils fonctionnent persque tous avec Crossover (que je recommande à tous les switchers). Je cherche un équivalent de Deamon Tools ou soft identique (il y en a une dizaine sur PC). 

Je connais la fonction dans l'utilitaire disque, mais cela ne répond pas au problème. Ce que je veux c'est voir deux lecteurs de DVD dans le finder de sorte à pouvoir monter des images (ISO, DMG, etc ..). Pourquoi ? Parce que certains softs ne fonctionnent qu'avec un DVD ou un cd (je ne suis pas un gamer donc ce n'est pas pour une raison de protection). 

Existe-il un soft qui permet de créer des disques virtuels sur MAC. 

Merci d'avance. 

Yv


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2010)

euh.... Utilitaire disques?

Pourquoi dis-tu que ça ne répond pas à la question???


----------



## yverof (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour Remy, le mieux est que tu regardes ce que fait Deamon Tools et tu comprendras. c'est un peu long à expliquer en quelques lignes. Je suppose que tu as bien lu mon message. 

Un prog ne fonctionne qu'avec un lecteur de DVD. Mon Mac (iMac i7) n'e a qu'un . Il m'en faut deux au moins. Deamon Tools peut en creer plusieurs (irtuels) dans lesquels je peux charger des images ISO etc. Donc travailler avec plusieurs DVD. 

Yv


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2010)

en passant
dmg est un format es disque virtuel
( =>image disque)

et tu peux voir 25 dmg ouverts si ca t'amuse
( c'est même une erreur de nioube qui croit  avoir installé une appli alors qu'il passe par le disque virtuel)


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2010)

yverof a dit:


> Bonjour Remy, le mieux est que tu regardes ce que fait Deamon Tools et tu comprendras. c'est un peu long à expliquer en quelques lignes. Je suppose que tu as bien lu mon message.
> 
> Un prog ne fonctionne qu'avec un lecteur de DVD. Mon Mac (iMac i7) n'e a qu'un . Il m'en faut deux au moins. Deamon Tools peut en creer plusieurs (irtuels) dans lesquels je peux charger des images ISO etc. Donc travailler avec plusieurs DVD.
> 
> Yv



Avec MacOS X, tu peux monter autant d'image-disque que tu le souhaites! (il suffit de double-cliquer sur l'image disque)
Donc je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi tu indiques que cette solution ne convient pas.


----------



## yverof (8 Mars 2010)

Parce que ce n'est pas ma question. Je ne veux pas monter des images disques. Je veux creer des LECTEURS VIRTUELS (va voir Deamon Tools) Une fois crée tu peux y mettre ce que tu veux. Ce que je veux c'est dans Finder voir plusieurs lecteurs de CD ou DVD même s'ils sont vides. 
Je ne peux pas donner une explication plus simple. C'était pourtant dans le titre. 'pas une image disque', mais un disque virtuel. J'ai compris comment fonctionne l'image disque, ce n'est pas la question. 
Deamon tools (et bien d'autre sur PC) émule des unités physiques, monter une image c'est l'étape suivante. 

Yv


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2010)

eh pépère, tu te calmes!
J'ai pas envie d'aller voir Daemon Tool.... 
soit tu expliques clairement ce que tu cherches et j'essaierai de comprendre pourquoi le fait de faire monter plusieurs DVD sur le bureau en double-cliquant sur des fichiers DMG est différent de glisser ces mêmes fichiers dmg sur une icone censée représenter un lecteur de DVD,
soit tu vas demander à l'éditeur de DaemonTool pourquoi il n'a pas développé de version MacOS X!

Autre option, pour que j'essaie de comprendre (je comprends vite, mais faut expliquer longtemps.... désolé), tu me décris une action que Daemon Tool permet de faire et que le fait de double-cliquer sur un DMG ne permet pas.


(et si tu veux, je te développe en 20 secondes en Applescript une application qui te présentera sur le bureau des faux lecteurs de DVD, sur lesquels tu glisses des fichiers DMG pour voir monter des DVD virtuels sur le bureau; si tu préfères ça à faire un double-clic, pourquoi pas!)


et pour terminer, pour moi une image disque ou un disque virtuel c'est du pareil au même, l'image disque étant le fichier .iso ou .DMG qui permettra d'afficher un disque virtuel dès qu'on double-clique dessus...


----------



## yverof (8 Mars 2010)

Ok je vais essayer d'éclairer la question avec des captures d'écran. 

im1 on voit que j'ai un seul lecteur physique de DVD (lettre F)
im11 je crée un lecteur virtuel (vide) cd / dvd / ....
im2 on voit que j'ai maintenant deux lecteurs de DVD (nouveau lecteur lettre G
im21 je peux y mettre ce que je veux comme type d'image

Le problème c'est que l'appli veut voir un lecteur , pas une image.

im3

J'ai vu de nombreux post sur le sujet et toujours la même réponse, qui bien sur ne satisfait pas ceux qui la posent et qui abandonnent de guerre lasse. 

Remy je suis preneur si tu me fais ça en 20 secondes. 

Merci pour ton aide

Yv


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2010)

yverof a dit:


> ....
> Le problème c'est que l'appli veut voir un lecteur , pas une image.
> ....



Donc tu as une application qui ne se contente pas de la présence d'un disque virtuel et qui vérifie la présence du DVD réel dans le lecteur physique,   et tu voudrais berner cette application en lui faisant croire que le disque virtuel que tu as monté est en fait un lecteur physique....

C'est ça?

Ca va pas être simple, car vu de MacOS X, un volume monté depuis une image-disque ou monté via un lecteur réel, c'est pareil! On retrouve ce volume dans /Volumes

Les applications qui vérifient la présence du DVD dans le lecteur, vont tester la présence physique d'un lecteur sur la nappe ATA ou les bus USB ou Firewire.... et là, soit il y a un lecteur, soit il n'y en a pas


----------



## yverof (8 Mars 2010)

Bien vu. C'est ça. 
Comprends moi bien je suis ravi d'avoir switché. Le Mac i7 27 pouces est une superbe machine et Mac OS X est un système vraiment intéressant, car il me permet de faire tourner des appli uniquement Mac, mais aussi des applis Windows et de mettre le nez dans Unix. 
Je ne suis ni pur et dur de l'un ou de l'autre. 
Ceci dit je découvre que le Mac est assez fermé (les DVD virtuels et autres goodies) sont classiques sur PC et sont très utiles. Pas mal de choses me donnent l'impression de régresser. Je me dis que je n'ai pas tout découvert et la hot line, bien que sympa, ne me renseigne pas dès qu'on sort du très basic. Peut être les genius ? 
Il est possible aussi qu'en intervenant dans les des fonctions non documentées je rouverai des réponses avec l'aide de forumers. 
Si je trouve une solution, je ne manquerai pas de poster. 

Yv


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2010)

Ce n'est pas que le Mac est fermé... les disques virtuels existent bien mais.... ils sont virtuels! et si un programme accède au hardware en by-passant le système (justement parce que ce système est bien plus ouvert que Windows), alors le programme en question sait faire la différence entre un disque inséré dans un lecteur physique et un disque virtuel simplement "monté" au niveau de MacOS X.


----------



## yverof (9 Mars 2010)

Remy, 
Tu peux peut-être m'aider la dessus. Comme c pas Hw, je te mets le lien. Personne n'a répondu. 
http://forums.macg.co/applications/couleur-et-police-dans-ical-299591.html#post5417467
merci
Yv


----------



## ceslinstinct (9 Mars 2010)

yverof a dit:


> Existe-il un soft qui permet de créer des disques virtuels sur MAC.


Bonjour

RAM Disk

http://osxdaily.com/2007/03/23/create-a-ram-disk-in-mac-os-x/

Non testé

@+


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2010)

Je crains que RAM Disk ne réponde pas plus à son souhait de tromper un jeu vérifiant la présence du DVD original dans le lecteur, en montant une image-disque du DVD en question....


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2010)

yverof a dit:


> Ce que je veux c'est dans Finder voir plusieurs lecteurs de CD ou DVD même s'ils sont vides.



Un point de détail qui semble avoir échapé à notre ami : sur Mac, on ne "voit" pas un lecteur vide, ce sont les "volumes", qu'on voit, et un lecteur vide n'a pas de "volume" (en gros, un volume = 1 partition), même s'il est physiquement présent, il ne "monte" pas sur le bureau. La seule solution a son problème, si le logiciel n'est pas abusé par une image disque montée, c'est un second lecteur, externe pour un iMac (USB ou mieux, Firewire 400 ou 800 selon l'interface dont il dispose).


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ....La seule solution a son problème, si le logiciel n'est pas abusé par une image disque montée, c'est un second lecteur, externe pour un iMac (USB ou mieux, Firewire 400 ou 800 selon l'interface dont il dispose).



Pas évident de glisser un ISO dans un lecteur physique...:rose: car je pense qu'il veut aussi éviter de devoir graver son fichier ISO (sinon son pb serait résolu en glissant la galette obtenue dans le lecteur existant)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Pas évident de glisser un ISO dans un lecteur physique...:rose: car je pense qu'il veut aussi éviter de devoir graver son fichier ISO (sinon son pb serait résolu en glissant la galette obtenue dans le lecteur existant)



Faut pas lire en diagonale, il te dit qu'il a besoin de plusieurs galettes à la fois, et que dans son iMac, il ne peut pas mettre un second lecteur (en interne) !


----------



## houlala63 (12 Mars 2010)

je vais peut etre dire une connerie mais tant pis je me lance:

dans utilitaire disque Nouvelle image->Format d'images->Partition->CD/DVD
et format d'image ->maitre DVD/CD


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mars 2010)

houlala63 a dit:


> je vais peut etre dire une connerie mais tant pis je me lance:
> 
> dans utilitaire disque Nouvelle image->Format d'images->Partition->CD/DVD
> et format d'image ->maitre DVD/CD



Ça sert à faire une image disque copie conforme du CD/DVD. Idéal pour graver une réplique, comme avec les DVD d'installation de Mac OS X.

Je ne suis pas sûr que cela corresponde aux souhaits de notre ami. Un lecteur externe fera sans doute plus l'affaire, ou l'installation de Windows via bootcamp.

Mais enfin, cette option n'avait pas encore été clairement évoquée. Il n'a peut-être pas encore essayé.


----------



## whereismymind (13 Mars 2010)

yverof a dit:


> Ceci dit je découvre que le Mac est assez fermé (les DVD virtuels et autres goodies) sont classiques sur PC et sont très utiles. Pas mal de choses me donnent l'impression de régresser.



Ca, c'est une vision de l'esprit. Parce que Windows le fait, cela ne signifie pas que si les autres ne le font pas, ils sont fermés. Y'a pas mal d'autres choses qu'on peut faire sous OS X que tu ne peux pas faire sous Windows non ??

Le PC fait ci, le Mac ça. C'est comme ça, mais c'est pas parce que Widows est l'OS le plus répandu qu'il représente la normalité de ce que doit faire un ordinateur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2010)

yverof a dit:


> Ceci dit je découvre que le Mac est assez fermé (les DVD virtuels et autres goodies) sont classiques sur PC et sont très utiles. Pas mal de choses me donnent l'impression de régresser.



Tu confonds "autour" et "alentours", là, non, ces choses ne sont pas "classiques" sous Windows, elles sont (relativement) répandues, ce qui n'est pas la même chose. Ce sont des détournements de fonctions d'un logiciel (en l'occurence, Windows, dont la sécurité est une vraie passoire) réalisés par des tiers, avec pour objectif premier le piratage de logiciels. Après que ça puisse rendre service dans un autre cadre, c'est ce qu'on pourrait appeler un "bonus collatéral", mais ça n'a jamais été prévu pour ça.

Alors, oui, Mac OS est fermé de ce point de vue, car il donne aux éditeurs de logiciels la possibilité de vérifier que le CD ou DVD est bien physiquement présent, et même s'il n'est pas protégé par quelque DRM que ce soit, la possibilité de vérifier que le disque dans le lecteur est bien l'original (ou du moins, a de fortes chances de l'être), car Mac OS X sait faire la différence entre un CD/DVD gravé et un CD/DVD pressé, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Windows.

Donc, clairement, si ton objectif n'est pas le piratage, si tu as besoin de la présence (réelle) simultanée de deux disques optiques, il te faut deux lecteurs physiques (internes ou externes, ça n'a pas d'importance dans ce cas), car s'il reste possible de pirater sur Mac, c'est quand même bien plus compliqué que sur PC (ce qui est heureux pour nous, parce qu'avec un volume de piratage équivalent en pourcentage à celui qu'on trouve sur PC, vu la taille de celui qu'offre le Mac (de marché), plus aucun éditeur ne s'intéresserait à Mac OS pour cause de volume de ventes trop faible).


----------



## PO_ (13 Mars 2010)

Je ne comprends absolument pas les soucis de yverof. Sur Mac aussi, il y a des jeux qui exigent la présence du CD/DVD dans le lecteur. Il y en a beaucoup que l'on réussit à berner en MONTANT l'image disque. Une fois qu'elle est montée, c'est comme si il y avait un dvd physique. 

Avant de dire que Utilitaire disque ne répond pas à la question, il faudrait peut-être essayer, non ? 

Le cas échéant essayer avec toast de créer une image disque, et de la monter *avec Toast*

J'ai l'impression que Yverof reste avec des idées préconçues : Sur WIndows, il faut un utilitaire tierce pour faire cela, mais Mac OS X le permet depuis 10 ans ...  Faut juste essayer ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Je ne comprends absolument pas les soucis de yverof. Sur Mac aussi, il y a des jeux qui exigent la présence du CD/DVD dans le lecteur. Il y en a beaucoup que l'on réussit à berner en MONTANT l'image disque. Une fois qu'elle est montée, c'est comme si il y avait un dvd physique.



Des jeux qui se laissent abuser par une image disque, faut remonter aux années 90 pour en trouver (au passage, Mac OS X *n'a pas encore* 10 ans d'âge)


----------



## whereismymind (14 Mars 2010)

Des Jeux, je ne sais pas mais des applications, y'en a encore qui se laissent avoir ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2010)

whereismymind a dit:


> Des Jeux, je ne sais pas mais des applications, y'en a encore qui se laissent avoir ...



Je ne sais pas, en dehors des jeux, je n'ai jamais vu d'applications qui nécessitent la présence du CD/DVD


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, en dehors des jeux, je n'ai jamais vu d'applications qui nécessitent la présence du CD/DVD



Universalis 2008 par exemple. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est des versions 2009 et 2010. J'ai arrêté les mises à jour.
le montage du CD contenant le code est réclamé aléatoirement au démarrage.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (14 Mars 2010)

> car s'il reste possible de pirater sur Mac, c'est quand même bien plus compliqué que sur PC



Je crois que c'est la plus grosse blague de la semaine. Pour trouver un key cd d'un programme windows,on se tape des sites bourrés de pubs pr0n etc.  Sur windows Sur mac ? Une application. Là, je t'invites à relire les conditions d'utilisation des forums que tu as accepté de respecter en t'inscrivant..j'utilisais que des softt gratuit, pareil sous linux. Alors qu'on viennent pas me dire que les windowsiens piratent trop...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Je crois que c'est la plus grosse blague de la semaine. Pour trouver un key cd d'un programme windows,on se tape des sites bourrés de pubs pr0n etc.  Sur windows Sur mac ? Une application.



Je suppose que tu plaisantes, là, si tu ne connais pas d'applications comme ça sous Windows, alors tu n'as pas du bien chercher (sous Windows, il en existe même une qui donne des clés pour Windows, mais aussi pour Mac, Palm OS, et quelques autres plates formes). 

Cela dit, je parlais du piratage des jeux qui nécessitent la présence du CD dans le lecteur, sous Windows, si le CD ou DVD n'est pas protégé, il suffit de le dupliquer en gravant un CD ou un DVD-R. Sur Mac, l'éditeur peut empêcher le jeu de démarrer s'il détecte la présence d'un CD gravé. Moralité, sur Mac, celui qui veut pirater un tel jeu doit le "déplomber", pour utiliser le terme courant, alors que sur PC, la copie gravée passe comme une lettre à la poste !

Bon, cela dit, on est hors sujet, là, et vu que la seule solution du problème posé a été donnée (lecteur externe), nous n'irons pas plus loin, vu le tour scabreux pris par le débat.


----------

